# My Chi Wont Walk On A Leash



## ConnersMommy (Oct 26, 2009)

Does anybody have any tips on how to leash train a chihuahua. I want to take my little guy on walks with me, but he refuses to walk on a leash. Whenever I put it on him he just freezes up and wont take a step. If I try to walk he just sits there and ends up getting drug.

Any tricks I can try?


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

is he used to wearing a collar??


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, like claire said, if he's not used to wearing a collar, or a leash, he'll be pretty stubborn initially. If he's never worn a collar before, just take a little time to get him used to that. And if you've never used a leash on him, then he has to become accustomed to that, too. Don't use a retractable one for leash training. Just use a regular length one, very light, clip it to his collar and just let him drag it around. Several sessions of that will get him used to it. Once he's become desensitized to both leash and collar, then you can start to leash train him.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

When we first got Jake, he was TERRIFIED of the leash, he would yip and howl, and you'd think we were trying to kill him! However, when I took him to Petsmart one day, they had their trainer there, and I asked him how to help with this issue. This trainer, for free mind you, took a half hour of his time, and worked with Jake himself. What he did was he sat on the floor with the leash extended, and slowly pulled Jake to him, it took a while, but Jake finally realized it was not going to kill him, and now every time I get the leash out, Jake goes bonkers!


----------



## ConnersMommy (Oct 26, 2009)

He is used to a collar...he wears it everyday and doesnt seem to mind it. Its only the leash that bothers him. I'll try your suggestions and see what happens. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Hey,

I used to have this problem with my chi Coco, she didnt take to the lead initally well at all, and basically played dead whenever the lead was put on her. You just have to keep trying this each day, a few times a day, speak to him with encouragement and give him a little nudge but dont drag him (that will only make him more afraid). You'll see that eventually he'll relax a bit more each time.

You could also try a treat to start him off walking a few steps and whenever he does praise him, goodluck ! x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

have you got a harness or is the lead attached to the collar? I found a harness way better. Lola goes crazy and is terrible to walk if the lead is attached to her collar. It's better attached to a harness.

I just made Lola walk, she hated it at first, but I just kept pulling her on. Gradually she got used to it and is fine now. Also i found if I got someone to walk her like my sister and walked off ahead of them Lola was scared to be without me and she would then start walking fast on the lead to ctach up to me. And walk fine on the lead because she was trying to catch up to me.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Getting him used to the leash without actually walking him is a good idea.

Just take him in the yard, or out somewhere with the leash on, and let him
lead the way. You can gradually get him used to the idea that you aren't going to let him go this direction or that.

It helps if you have another dog around that is leash trained, or have another
human the dog knows walk ahead of you.


----------



## ConnersMommy (Oct 26, 2009)

Those are all great ideas. I've had the leash on him today and he has been dragging it around but not acting scared of it. I had to take it off because he started chewing on it. I thought about trying a harness instead of a collar so I guess hubby and I will have to go get him one this weekend. My mom has chihuahuas and if I remember right, she always walks them with a harness. I'll keep trying. Thanks guys!!!!! :]


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Maribelle was like this. What I did was hook the leash to her harness & let her walk around the house like that for a bit. Then I tied a small toy to the end once she got used to just the leash to give it a bit more pull. Once we got outside though she still wouldn't budge so I'd let go of her leash & kept walking & she'd trot right along. Finally, I grabbed some treats & bribed her with those & that worked. I extended the time between treats & finally she just started walking. The first few walks she was heavy on the leash on the way to our destination, but as soon as we started coming back she was fine. But since she's been okay and loves walking with her pack. 

Good luck!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yes it definitely helps if they have another dog to follow, it took me ages to get Twig walking when she was a baby, i remember trying to tempt her along with treats, Bentley was great he just followed T


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

that is a very good point actually, when you have another dog that is a good walker it definetely encourages the other. when i got deano, coco got more confident in her walking! You can do it, coco was exactly the same and she walks like a little madam now hee hee x


----------



## gloriarich (May 17, 2020)

I really need help with my Chihuahua. I just got her about three weeks ago and Abby was 7 months old when I got her. She is going on 8 months old now and I'm trying to train her to walk with a leash on. She has no problem wearing her collar and no problem in putting on her leash. The problem is when I take her outside to walk and potty she just stands there and shakes and keeps looking up at me. I tried it with treats but she just stands there and looks at it and won't even walk up to get it. I tried for about 5 minutes but nothing. When she comes back in the house she's walking all over the place like she walks beside me where ever I go. But outside no dice. What can I do to get her to walk outside the same as she does inside the house? I want to be able to take her places like to the farmers market or to other places that do allow dogs to go to but I don't want to have to carry her everywhere when she could walk if she wanted to. Any ideas?


----------



## MiaChi (May 12, 2020)

gloriarich said:


> I really need help with my Chihuahua. I just got her about three weeks ago and Abby was 7 months old when I got her. She is going on 8 months old now and I'm trying to train her to walk with a leash on. She has no problem wearing her collar and no problem in putting on her leash. The problem is when I take her outside to walk and potty she just stands there and shakes and keeps looking up at me. I tried it with treats but she just stands there and looks at it and won't even walk up to get it. I tried for about 5 minutes but nothing. When she comes back in the house she's walking all over the place like she walks beside me where ever I go. But outside no dice. What can I do to get her to walk outside the same as she does inside the house? I want to be able to take her places like to the farmers market or to other places that do allow dogs to go to but I don't want to have to carry her everywhere when she could walk if she wanted to. Any ideas?


Does she walk around the house when you put the leash on?

I’m having issues with my (almost) 4 month old chi puppy. She acts like she’s paralyzed the moment I put her harness on. Totally fine waking around outside without her harness and leash though.

She despises both her harness and leash and won’t even come for treats when she’s wearing them although she’s HIGHLY food motivated. The vet told me to practice wearing them around the house ....hasn’t been going well 😂. She just lays there .... we’re working on it!


----------



## gloriarich (May 17, 2020)

No my chi will not even walk around in the house with the leash on. I've even put little treats down for her abd she just sits there. I have those little yogurt bites for dogs and she will jump up on my chair to get them
(But that's without the leash on). I don't have a fenced in yard and I won't let her outside without a leash on. One day when I took my other dog out to potty (a rat terrier) I tried to encourage her to come outside with us thinking if my chi saw her going outside to potty she would follow us. Then once I got her out I would get the leash on her. Well my chi happen to see a car come around the corner and she came running out and I had to holler at her to stop cause I was afraid she would go after that car and get hit. She stopped in the yard thank goodness. I don't want her to be a car chaser. So I'm stumped and have no idea what to do to get her outside to walk or potty. She does go potty on the puppy pads. What else can I try to get her to go outside?


----------



## MiaChi (May 12, 2020)

gloriarich said:


> No my chi will not even walk around in the house with the leash on. I've even put little treats down for her abd she just sits there. I have those little yogurt bites for dogs and she will jump up on my chair to get them
> (But that's without the leash on). I don't have a fenced in yard and I won't let her outside without a leash on. One day when I took my other dog out to potty (a rat terrier) I tried to encourage her to come outside with us thinking if my chi saw her going outside to potty she would follow us. Then once I got her out I would get the leash on her. Well my chi happen to see a car come around the corner and she came running out and I had to holler at her to stop cause I was afraid she would go after that car and get hit. She stopped in the yard thank goodness. I don't want her to be a car chaser. So I'm stumped and have no idea what to do to get her outside to walk or potty. She does go potty on the puppy pads. What else can I try to get her to go outside?


Oh no, that sounds awful! If you don’t have a safe space for her to get used to the outdoors leash free - I definitely wouldn’t recommend.

I’ve always had bigger dogs and they would typically learn from each other. It may sound silly, but I would practice walking both of your dogs together inside of your house. Reward your older dog with treats too.... make sure your chi sees and use the “Disney” happy voice. Lots of praise ! 

Even if your chi won’t accept the treats while leashed, keep praising your older dog, and rewarding them. It may take a lot of practice.... but once she gets the hang of it, slowly transition outside.

Some of the best dogs I’ve trained have been from “copying” my other dogs. I hope that helps


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Maybe she would be more accepting of having the leash attached to a harness as opposed to a collar. Harnesses are a lot better for their tiny throats, anyways. A collar can cause collapsed trachea for this breed.


----------



## LisaC (Jul 28, 2009)

ConnersMommy said:


> Does anybody have any tips on how to leash train a chihuahua. I want to take my little guy on walks with me, but he refuses to walk on a leash. Whenever I put it on him he just freezes up and wont take a step. If I try to walk he just sits there and ends up getting drug.
> 
> Any tricks I can try?


I have the same problem with Colt. We adopted him from the SDHS and brought him home at 10 weeks. So after he had all of his shots, we went to the park. I have 2 older Chihuahuas who love to walk. We use a harness. Colt is a year older now, still doesn’t like to walk 😕 All my dogs wear collars with their tags. 
suggestions please


----------

